# Шишка в левой поясничной ямке



## Moroshka (19 Янв 2018)

Добрый день. В начале декабря 2017 года внезапно "увело" спину. Спина была перекошена в районе поясницы, трудно было сохранять вертикальное положение, трудно подниматься из положения лежа, менять позу. Поликлиничный невролог прописал ортофен и за 3 дня боли ушли, где-то на 4-5 день спина распрямилась. 

Но я стала ощущать какое-то тупое чувство в пояснице.

Примерно через неделю после этого события у меня случился герпес зостер в районе шеи и ключицы. Лечилась валвиром в течение 7 дней, болей сильных не было, был кожный зуд и сильное покалывание, но после исчезновения сыпи болей не осталось. 

Через 10 дней от начала высыпаний присоединился фарингит, который не могла вылечить очень долго. 

Потом вроде все нормализовалось, но это чувство в пояснице, будто что-то мешает, осталось. Я как-то потрогала рукой то место, в котором по ощущения что-то мешало и обнаружила в левой поясничной ямке какую-то плотную шишку, вроде бы подвижную, но не сильно, она как будто прилеплена к позвонку, размер наверное 1 см. От нее в сторону крестца какая-то опухлость идет, как опухшая жила или мышца. Внешне это все не видно, не заметно. 

Я пошла уже к другому неврологу. Он сказал, что обычно так ведет себя мышца, но меня взяли сомнения, потому что при нажатии эта шишка не болит, но после пальпирования начинает побаливать место вокруг нее. Когда невролог прощупывал поясницу и ягодицу, оказалось, что сбоку ягодицы тоже есть какая-то точка болевая, но в этом месте никаких шишек нет. Интересно, что если нажать на это место на ягодице, то боль отдает в ту поясничную шишку.

Невролог назначил мне рентген и несколько анализов крови. 
На рентгене шишка не отразилась, отразился остеохондроз и спондилоартроз, заключение выложу чуть позже, анализы крови следующие:

Количество лейкоцитов *8.10* 10^9/литр   _4 - 10 _
Количество эритроцитов *4.57* 10^12/литр   _3,9 - 5,1 _
Гемоглобин *138* г/л   _120 - 140 _
Гематокрит *43.2* %   _36 - 46 _
Средний объем эритроцитов *94.5* фл  _ 80 - 99 _
Среднее содержание HGB в 1 эритроците *30.2 *пг   _27 - 34 _
Средняя концентрация HGB в 1 эритроците *319* *г/л  _320 - 360 _
Количество тромбоцитов *262* 10^9/литр   _154 - 386 _
Средний объем тромбоцитов *11.8* фл  _ 8 - 12 _
Тромбокрит *0.31* %   _0,1 - 0,5 _
Ширина распределения тромбоцитов по объему *16.1* % _10 - 18_
Миелоциты *0 *%   _ 0 _
Метамиелоциты (юные) *0* %    _0 _
Палочкоядерные *1* %    _0 - 5 _
Сегментоядерные *58* %    _45 - 67 _
Эозинофилы *1* %   _ 0 - 5 _
Базофилы *0* %    _0 - 1 _
Лимфоциты *29 *%    _20 - 40 _
Моноциты *11** %    _3 - 9_
СОЭ по Вестергрену *2 *мм/ч    _2 - 20_

Ревмафактор *< 10.0* Ед./мл   _0,00 - 30,00 _
C-реактивный белок-СРБ 32 *0.60 *мг/л    _0,00 - 5,00 _
С-реативный белок-СРБ (ультрачувствительный) *0.7300* мг/л    _0,0000 - 5,0000_

Шишка эта не дает мне покоя. Что еще проверить, чтобы понять ее природу? Спасибо!

Добавлю: когда в самом начале "увело" спину, увело ее кажется влево, помню щупала рукой и ощущала, что правая поясничная ямка стала очень большой, а левая наоборот зажатой. 
Возможно (?), могли сыграть роль 2 фактора - я периодически переохлаждалась в то время, плюс у меня хронический стресс с июля 2017 - у сына манифестировала эпилепсия, с тех пор я регулярно переживаю.


----------



## La murr (19 Янв 2018)

@Moroshka, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Moroshka (19 Янв 2018)

Оля, 30 лет, Москва
В данный момент сижу с ребенком, ему 4 года, но не могу пока выйти на работу из-за его состояния здоровья. Образ жизни не сидячий, спортом не занимаюсь, совершаю с ребенком пешие прогулки около 5 км ежедневно плюс домашние дела. 
Снимок постараюсь прикрепить в ближайшее время, остальная информация выше. 
Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Янв 2018)

Нужно смотреть и щупать (пальпировать).


----------



## Moroshka (21 Янв 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужно смотреть и щупать (пальпировать).



Спасибо. 
Вчера ещё раз была у невролога, она ещё раз пощупала и снова сказала, что очень похоже на спазм. Для меня странно, что это место не болит, а болит другое место (сбоку бедра). 
На всякий случай сделали УЗИ шишки и назначили онкомаркеры. 
По УЗИ врач видит изменения мышцы по типу миозита.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Янв 2018)

Если невролог диагностировал наличие мышечного спазма, то вам желательно обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать с мышцами.


----------



## Niks44 (22 Янв 2018)

@Moroshka, прокатывайте эти места теннисным мячом это триггеры (уплотнение в мышце) ложитесь на пол мячик под эти места и давите пока боль не начнет утихать, давить примерно минуту можно и побольше ещё можно покататься на мяче и так раза три в день и со временем эти шишечки рассосуться


----------



## Moroshka (23 Янв 2018)

@Niks44, меня сильно смущает, что нет боли. Болят другие места, а сама шишка не болит. Когда я сказала это врачу, она назначила онкомаркеры. Но эта шишка не отображается ни на рентгене, ни на УЗИ!
Я так понимаю, следующий шаг мрт с контрастом. Не знаю что это!
Больше всего по консистенции эта шишка похожа на лимфоузел, но там в поясничной ямке ведь не бывает лимфоузлов?!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Янв 2018)

Обратитесь к высокопрофессиональному специалисту в области миологии и мануальной медицины консультанту Форума доктору Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR) с просьбой об очной консультации. Это позволит избавиться от душевных страданий.


----------



## Moroshka (23 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо огромное


----------



## Niks44 (25 Янв 2018)

Moroshka написал(а):


> Болят другие места, а сама шишка не болит


Вбейте в поисковик латентная триггерная точка и прочтите думаю будет понятно,
и посмотрите в нете карту точек и отраженных от них болей (Тревел и Симонс)


Moroshka написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, следующий шаг мрт с контрастом


Если денег не жалко тогда вперёд


----------



## Moroshka (28 Янв 2018)

Добрый день 
Снова вчера крутило крестец, отдавало в ногу и даже кажется в колено, низ живота тоже жёг, я думала что спину снова «уведёт», тяжело было стоять сохраняя позу

А сегодня как рукой сняло все боли,  зато в горле вылез пузырёк и болит и отдаёт в ухо

И все с одной стороны происходит, все боли у меня односторонние и герпес с одной стороны всегда вылезает


----------

